# Farecla clay mitt review.



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

Wow! The sun was out today so decided to give the mitt a run.
Prep was,
No pressure washer, hose only.
demon rds, followed by 2bm, 
rinsed,
shampoo and water and quick detailer as lube.
Rinsed again.
Didn't dry the car, folded a microfibre in 4 and used nattys red to apply wax/pull off water.
The black rubber on the mitt seems "stickier" than others I have used.
Did the glass all round first then tackled paint work. After a few panels you shouldn't be afraid of using some pressure as after a few passes it got rid of some tar spots no trouble.
The padding in the mitt is also useful as there's no folding as with a cloth
Much more surface area than a clay bar with the added safety, that if you drop it you can just rinse.
I'll let the results speak for themselves 
























































So, I was against the clock as her indoors was clock watching!!!
To recap
Wash
Rinse
Clay cloth
Rinse
Wax, no polish!
Admire
Keep wife happy!
VERY impressed,Highly recommend the mitt it's ace,AND at a fantastic price! hope you enjoyed my review, now go get one!!!!

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...productId_1021399_langId_-1_categoryId_255233


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

Cool review. Picked mine up thursday but haven't got round to trying it yet


----------



## Steve_Dub (Oct 1, 2012)

Good review chap! Would you return to a clay bar after using the mitt?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Steve_Dub said:


> Good review chap! Would you return to a clay bar after using the mitt?


I wouldn't


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

Steve_Dub said:


> Good review chap! Would you return to a clay bar after using the mitt?


Nope!
Done the whole car in less than 10 mins!
(Obviously you wouldn't use it every wash)


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Went to halfords this morning and picked one up, took them 10 minutes to find it.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

So how many uses (avg size cars) would this do... it's on a par with a clay bar wrt price.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

They look decent, but everytime I see the mitt I can't help but they think the could do,with more actual clay on them a it looks very see through


----------



## profoundoblu (Jan 30, 2013)

Used mine yest, had no problems with marring, and left the paint work silky smooth. 
I think it's a great product for someone who details their own cars, I personally couldn't justify £40 for a clay cloth I'll use twice a year. If rather spend the money on something else. 
Longevity wise, having looked at the ADS and g3 clay material, it definately looks like better coverage on the cloth, time will tell how long this product holds up.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

profoundoblu said:


> Used mine yest, had no problems with marring, and left the paint work silky smooth.
> I think it's a great product for someone who details their own cars, I personally couldn't justify £40 for a clay cloth I'll use twice a year. If rather spend the money on something else.
> Longevity wise, having looked at the ADS and g3 clay material, it definately looks like better coverage on the cloth, time will tell how long this product holds up.


Exactly this! I've no douby the ADS would do more cars but I only do my own twice a year so this would be perfect!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

123HJMS said:


> Exactly this! I've no douby the ADS would do more cars but I only do my own twice a year so this would be perfect!


My thoughts exactly 123. If I was to be using one every day then would look at the ADS one in an instant.


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

Me also.
No way I could justify paying more.
For £12 it's a no brainer.


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Bought mine last week. Still not had a chance to use it, but from what i've seen its more than worth its £12 price tag


----------



## profoundoblu (Jan 30, 2013)

Phillloyd said:


> Me also.
> No way I could justify paying more.
> For £12 it's a no brainer.


That was my reasoning too! Glad I got one, well worth it IMO! Did the whole car in about 10 mins!


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

I've seen in at least one other review of marring?
Mine Deffo left no marring!


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

jamie crookston said:


> Bought mine last week. Still not had a chance to use it, but from what i've seen its more than worth its £12 price tag


+1^ same here.


----------



## chriswoollett (Dec 22, 2013)

Reckon I'm going to get me one of these to try out on the family hack. It's got to be worth a try at that price:thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Can't grumble at the price to give it a whirl


----------



## kvn618 (Feb 11, 2010)

Tried it for a first time today and wow, the Best detailing product I have ever owned. Takes fraction of the time compare to clay bars, used it on 2004 audi a6 avant and took only 30 mins to do the whole car!!! You can really feel contaminations under the mitt but only takes 2-3 passes to get smooth surface. I think Company got it wrong it should be at least double the price!


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Just picked one up today. Looking forward to giving it a go. 
Damn right at 12 quid a go it would be rude not to try one


----------



## chriswoollett (Dec 22, 2013)

What shampoo would you use as a lube for this or would you use a clay lube our quick detailer?


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

I used a qd aswell as shampoo in a bucket of water


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

Meg's gold class here,my pad is now dry from yesterday and as sticky as it was when I opened it,and no missing clay


----------



## chriswoollett (Dec 22, 2013)

Bought mine last weekend used it today and loved it! Really user friendly too. Tried it on my old flat white clio. Never been treated so we'll in her life. Removed all the black spots along door bottoms, you can really feel it making a difference!


----------



## chriswoollett (Dec 22, 2013)

Before


----------



## chriswoollett (Dec 22, 2013)

After


----------



## nelly6912345 (Jan 28, 2014)

Bought one first thing this morning, gave it a go on a 20yr old Mitsubishi FTO, which has never been clayed, and I have to say 'WHAT A PRODUCT!!'. 

I was a little hesitant at first but soon got the hang of it. Used my mitt with the G3 Body Prep Shampoo as the lube. Together they were fantastic!!. 

I did have to spend quite alot of time 'mitting' even after BH Korrosol and BH Surfex had done their work. I was a little concerned about marring after reading DW threads from other users but there was no need to be concerned. There was no marring at all. GREAT PRODUCT!.


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Picked one up today at Halfords will use it first chance I get weather and work permitting. Pardon the pun :tumbleweed:


----------



## FatTony (Feb 21, 2014)

Ive got one of these but I have never clayed a car before and im only just getting into detailing.
I nearly decided to use it today but wasnt sure on a few things. 
I hear people say "I did the windows first" is this something you NEED to do when its new . Whats the reasoning behind this.
Also as my cars newish it seems clean with little contamination on the surface. 
Can I use autosmart tardis to clean it or should I use the cla mit. Its ford black and dont want to marr the paintwork.
Thanks.


----------



## nelly6912345 (Jan 28, 2014)

FatTony said:


> Ive got one of these but I have never clayed a car before and im only just getting into detailing.
> I nearly decided to use it today but wasnt sure on a few things.
> I hear people say "I did the windows first" is this something you NEED to do when its new . Whats the reasoning behind this.
> Also as my cars newish it seems clean with little contamination on the surface.
> ...


Ref your NEED to do the windows first, I found this in another DW thread, 'The reason I did this was having read from other people that when new and dry the polymer coating can lose a little of its surface on the paint and also it's always best to prime the polymer by soaking in luke warm soapy water, to me that was a no brainer as it didn't cost anything just to be on the safe side.

I actually used my mitt yesterday and it was really easy to use, but before i did i washed with AG shampoo-conditioner/pw/dried/BH Korrosol/pw/dried/BH Surfex/pw/dried, then 'mitted' using G3 Body Prep shampoo as lube. The shampoo does decon the car but I didnt want to rely on that as the car I was working on had NEVER been clayed.

I have used BH clay and only yesterday a G3 mitt. My personal preference is the mitt.


----------



## Glebbers (Nov 4, 2013)

I picked up one of these a few weeks back. 

Unbelieveable product. 

I have never clayed before so this was ideal as I don't like the sound of the time claying takes. 

Have only briefly done the bonnet and boot lid of my E46 and like others have said, it's worked wonders and made my paintwork like glass. Can't wait for a decent run of weather so I can do the whole car and follow it up with some polish etc. 

FYI, I used Farecla's detailer as recommended on the packet as lube


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

^get some piccies up kid


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

I've tried one of these cloths today.

Quite possibly down to technique but I'm quite shocked at the degree of marring. I've used clay many times with no marring. Perhaps the surface was too dry. Fortunately I only have only tried it on a panel.

I'm going to stick with clay.


----------



## frosty90 (Dec 9, 2013)

I brought one the other week glad to see lots of positive reviews!


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Chris_911 said:


> I've tried one of these cloths today.
> 
> Quite possibly down to technique but I'm quite shocked at the degree of marring. I've used clay many times with no marring. Perhaps the surface was too dry. Fortunately I only have only tried it on a panel.
> 
> I'm going to stick with clay.


How hard was you pressing the mitt? Did you have plenty of lubrication between the mitt and the panal?


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

I used the same amount of lubricant as I would if I was using clay - ditto the pressure.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

tbh i found the same with all the mitts and clay cloths,terrible marring


----------



## stumk5 (Mar 21, 2010)

I used one today and the marring was bad on a fiat 500. Lots of dojo born to be slippy lube used but to no avail. Going to stick with clay bars in the future as not had marring like this before, full machine correction required, guess the da is coming out.


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

So is the jury still out on these cloths? 
Tempted to get one sounds easier than claybar. 
Surely if both mostly positive and neg reviews it's a case of using it the right way??


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

silverblack said:


> So is the jury still out on these cloths?
> Tempted to get one sounds easier than claybar.
> Surely if both mostly positive and neg reviews it's a case of using it the right way??


Yes, I'd agree with you that the technique must be at fault. However it does strike me that the mitt is an aggressive product (at least this one). I'm not sure what went wrong with my usage - the panel was well lubricated and I didn't think I was using any significant pressure.

By comparison, though time consuming, I find the claying process ridiculously easy and doesn't leave me with the significant marring I now have.


----------

